# joining metal to shingles



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Remove singles for 2' or so along the transition. Go up the transition with the metal about 18". Flatten the seams and reshingle.

When using some steel standing seam panels, you can 'box-fold' the panel 'flats' like making paper airplanes, and install terminastion flashing that extends 12" up the steep slope, under the shingles, and 8" out over the steel panels. Put pop-rivets through the term flasing into the tops of the panel seams.


----------



## hidden 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

*cut in pic*

can i use a technique that will fold a piece of rolled flashing around fireplace and at lower part of chimney where it meets the metal roofing and trim the lower edges to fit into the grooves of roof then seal it?



like this fireplace 
l l
l l
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 
l l--------flashing------------ l l
l __ __ __ l 
----l--/ \------/ \-------/ \-l-------- l
l l
l metal roofing l 
l l


----------



## hidden 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

*info*

pic shifted
-but you got the idea


the flashing is at the lowest point of fireplace and curves are cut to fit where metal roofing is and it goes over roofing and sealed


----------



## hidden 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

*link*

http://youtu.be/3CL5in9AJoA
Leed silver home constructing -utube -shows it in detail


----------

